# 656 Hydraulic Problem



## IH656 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi,I am new to the forum.This is my first post.
I have a 656 diesel standard trans.The only way I can get the lift to go up is to work the aux hyd handle.The pump will make some noise and the lift goes up.Also the power steering will not work when its cold.Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

When was the last time the transmission/hydraulic oil and filters were changed. Could be a restricted filter or contaminated oil. How long has the tractor been doing this?


----------



## IH656 (Feb 25, 2007)

I have only had the tractor for about 6 months.The steering just started having problems when it got cold but the lift was like that when I bought it.I just changed the Hydro filter and it did not help.The old filter looked OK(Know metal or anything) 
Thanks


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Welcome IH 656,

Help us help you and fill in the blanks :dazed: 

How Old?
How used?
How stored?
How and when serviced / when last / if at all / if you know?

Lot's, we or anyone needs to know first!!

At a minimum you need to drain all fluids/flush and refill same with proper fluid and grade!!

Then bleed all air out of entire system!!

Signed
Merlin (not the magician) Dean


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IH656 _
> *I have only had the tractor for about 6 months.The steering just started having problems when it got cold but the lift was like that when I bought it.I just changed the Hydro filter and it did not help.The old filter looked OK(Know metal or anything)
> Thanks *


What keyed me in on the oil and filter was that you stated the problem started when it got cold. If you have water contamination in the hydraulic oil and system, it could freeze as well as cause other problems due to the cold. Water can build up in the the transmission/hyd oil over time due to condensation or a potential opening to the weather. Once water gets in the system, it can cause rust, corrosion, and just plain gum up the works.


----------



## IH656 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like I need to change the hydraulic fluid. I new it had some moisture it because of the light brown milky looking color. But did not think a lot about it because I had the same looking hydraulic fluid in my TO30 Ferguson about 3 years ago. I changed it and within a couple of days it looked milky again. It has been like that ever since and the lift works fine on it?
Thank you Chief for your help.


I am not sure about the year I think it is around a 1970 model.
I have only had it about 6 months and it has been store inside at night since I have had it. I am sure it sat out some before I purchased it. It has 6000 hrs on it. I just changed the filter but not the fluid.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Just one more thing for you to consider with a standard shift lever transmission not to mention a 30+ year old tractor with 6000 hrs the rubber boot that covers your gear shift (if it's even still there) is the most common source of water leaking into your system!!

Recommend that you fit it with a new one!

Dean


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

*Mornin,*

:smoking: Ice won't flow through filters very well which is probably the noise and steering prob, yep, but the lift probably has a congenital problem. I think it is probably a closed port sys. and by pushing a remote lever you make things flow. A bungee works really well, well, it works if you seem to be running out of hands, or you could replumb it. Both remidies work, just one better than the other. :smoking:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Start with new oil and filters. Don't skimp and by the cheap oil. Bite the bullet and by hytran. If that doesn't cure the problem then you may want to look at the pumps. I believe the 656 has two pumps. Go to caseih.com and look up the 656 and go to hydraulic section and you will find a breakdown of the hydraulic pumps. 

I repeat bite the bullet and by hytran case/ih or the hyguard from new holland. When Case and Newholland got together they have the same oil supplier. Hyguard is hytran in a new holland bucket. Some dealers have it price a little cheaper. I think your going to need 15-20 gls. We get 52.50 for a 5 gl bucket. I tried to use something else on my 460 and it kept foaming till I switched back to hytran.
caseman-d


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I definitely agree with the don't skimp on the recommended oil but as many hours and as contaminated as your hydraulic system is and who knows how long it's been that way, before I dumped $200 worth of hytran (only to recontaminate it) I would open every drain, remove and clean every screen and flush the system completely with the cheapest stuff you can find!! A local tractor dealer will save some (used 50 hour oil for you) if you ask him, for next to nothing as he is just going to dump it into his reclaim tank!!

Good Luck

:cowboy:


----------

